# My Rollercoaster Ride



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok.....I figured it was time to post a journal.  I dont know if I'll post much of my diet or training, this will be more about my rollercoaster ride of emotions on competing for the first time.

I am actually 4 weeks out.. Comp is May 29 and I am not quite sure if I am ready emotionally and I guess you could say psycologically too.

Right now I am having my doubts.  I have started to cheat more (which I have always been good about)  I just need to keep my head straight.

Anyway I would love to hear about some first time experiences on competing too.

I would also like to say a BIG THANK YOU to Jodie  You have been such a wonderful help to me.


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck Cajun!


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Var


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Best of luck, Cajun!  

And no more cheating.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Go CaJun!!!!    
you will do wonderful, you look incredible now!!  no need to doubt yourself girl!! Everything Im seeing looks perfect! 
best of luck, Ill def be following!


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

You are stunning!!!!! Love the avi! Great transformation in your gallery pics. Any tips or strategies??

Good luck on your comp!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

It's about time !    You are doing incredible !  Wow only 4 weeks   You will do great !


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Monolith.....I will try not to cheat anymore 

Atherjen & Jill.....thanks for the support 

Jill...the transformation.....hmmmm....I have 4 kids (one is a stepson)  I gained over 80 lbs with my 1st, 75 lbs w/ 2nd, and 65 w/3rd.  I have been through alot girl......even became anorexic for about a yr in 95.  Lots of determination and will power is my driving force now.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks gwcaton 

My mistake it was in 94 (started becoming anorexic)....then I gained all of it back with my 2nd child in 95-96.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2004)

No doubts about it you are looking excellent in the pics I see.  You definitely need to give some details on how you made such a u-turn from that '96 pic if anything to give others inspiration to do the same.  You really blow my mind how good you look.  Just go out their and strut your stuff.  You know you got it, so flaunt it.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Maniclion.....you are too funny...easier said than done.  Oh and BTW I finally posted a close up shot.  Is that better for you?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Can we get *more* closeups?


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Monolith....those didnt scare you enough?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

You look GREAT girl, your transformation is motivation for us still trying to get there.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Maniclion.....you are too funny...easier said than done.  Oh and BTW I finally posted a close up shot.  Is that better for you?



Yes it was much better than that satellite shot.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Maniclion.....Hold up a minute  I dont see any pics of you in your gallery.....hmmmm...I may have satellite pics but atleast I have some LOL

BTW what kind of dogs?  I love my Bully.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok seriously, for those of you who have competed.....Did you do the first show you said you would do?  Did you back out and do a different show?

How did you feel the first time?  My trainer tells me to stop being negative, its not so much negativity as it is confidence.  I personally dont believe in myself yet.   How do I get to that point?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> You look GREAT girl, your transformation is motivation for us still trying to get there.



Thank you.....its lots of will power, dedication.  You look good yourself girl!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Maniclion.....Hold up a minute  I dont see any pics of you in your gallery.....hmmmm...I may have satellite pics but atleast I have some LOL
> 
> BTW what kind of dogs?  I love my Bully.



O.k I uploaded my IM comp. pics to my Gallery.  Those little guys are called American Eskimos (German Spitz before WWII) they are super smart they used to be used in circus' to walk tight ropes and walk upright in clown outfit's.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Ok seriously, for those of you who have competed.....Did you do the first show you said you would do?  Did you back out and do a different show?
> 
> How did you feel the first time?  My trainer tells me to stop being negative, its not so much negativity as it is confidence.  I personally dont believe in myself yet.   How do I get to that point?
> ...



Look at your before pics and your afters, that would be enough of a confidence boost for me.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok Maniclion let me go check them out.

German spitz....now I know....arent they a bit rambuctious?  I love my bully, she just lays around, drools, snores & passes gas lol.  But boy she's got lots of personallity.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Tanya....Ya gotta do the show you set out to do in the beginning! 4 weeks will pass quickly, don't sweat it just keep to your game plan.  The last few weeks is more of a mental issue than the physical part, the self doubting, wondering if your gonna be ready and all kinds of things.  You look awesome, you could get up there this weekend and do some serious damage as you are now.  You have everything to be confident of!  

And no more snacking!  Send all snacks my way!  I'll eat them for you! Oh wait...Umm, we will give them to the doggies.  What have you been snacking on?  

How did the doggies test come out?  Puppies in 3 months??


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Look at your before pics and your afters, that would be enough of a confidence boost for me.



Yes I have come a long way, however.....its been a long road, even though my outside has improved, I am the same person inside.  I still see myself that way.  

Believe me I wish it was that easy to have high self esteem or any for that matter, and I know I have to work on changing that myself.

I guess thats why I posted those recent pics,  so I could get some opinions from people who would be honest with me.  Not people who know me and are just trying to be nice.

I wanted to know if ya'll thought I would be ready in 4 weeks or should I wait.  I just want honesty, I dont want to make a full of myself.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!!!!

Wow, you're bringing tears to my eyes.  Yes I feel like its completely mental now, and its hard as hell.

Hmmm, my snacks.....lol, lets see a cookie today, a biscuit with jelly yesterday.  Little things but more often than ever.  I use to cheat once a week, now its more like 3-4 times (little cheats )

I was kinda bummed today at the vets, he said she looked prego but the xray showed nothing.  The good thing is sometimes if the pups havent calcified yet you will not see them.  She is due between May 15-17.  So still saying lots of prayers.  

My girlfriend who I show with, told me that she had one of her dogs xrayed and the vet said she had no puppies.....2 weeks later she had 5.  She says you really cant trust them.  I just wanted to know how many puppies.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Does she look like she is getting bigger in the middle?  If she is, would be nice to know so you can plan accordingly with buyers and such...

Ok..think of the cheats this way...if you eat something you shouldn't..Your trainer will know!  Even when we think it won't be noticable, it is!  I use to feel so guilty eatting one piece of hard candy  until my old trainer said one piece won't kill you, just don't eat more than that one.  Talk with your trainer and let him know your having urges to eat things you shouldn't to see if there is anything he will let you have like fruit or such.  If all else fails...sf gum!

I'll PM you my number if you need to talk.  I know how stressful the next few weeks can get.  Plus your trying to balance family, work and doggies all at the sametime.  Hang in there!  The end is near!


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Again Jodie a Big Thank You!!! 

Yes its like a balancing act.  3 of my kids just started baseball/softball.  My hubby and I are coaching my sons Tball team.  So the stress factor is enormous!!! and in the fact of my dog (yes she looks huge, nipples hanging and all) being prego, coaching, owning a business, did I say kids yet LOL.

Thanks for all the support Jodie.  

Oh and one other thing, the girl who was suppose to make my suit (my brothers friend, what a joke) isnt coming through for me.  I just purchased a used one piece today.  Still frantically looking for a two piece......ugghhhh the stress.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

I ordered a plain suit from http://www.bodytecfitness.com/2PcDecorated.html.  Jstar has ordered her two from them with the stones. But you would have to order soon from there, they take about two to three weeks to come in.   Babsie on here had a post awhile back that had links.  I'd get you Bonnie's number but she has been crazy busy working a real job in a fabric store and her Mom being sick so she hasn't been as easy to get in touch with.  I'd send you one of mine, but I don't think my itty bitty minus A's would fit you in the top.  Let me do some digging around...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2004)

Cajun, please don't back out  You look so amazing and you have worked so hard to get there, you need to strut your stuff in front of an audience


----------



## cajunFit (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Cajun, please don't back out  You look so amazing and you have worked so hard to get there, you need to strut your stuff in front of an audience



Thank you Jenny 
 


Well this morning I ran a 5k    I havent ran one of those in over 15 yrs.  It was for a good cause St. Jude Research.

My time wasnt good but I finished.


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!

I need to get my lazy butt up LOL.  This afternoon cardio and shoulders.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

thanks hon! the mind is a powerful thing.. please read this article. it doesnt 100% apply to u cuz you've already transformed your body, but it can help you change your mind!

http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/

btw, u already look ready to step on stage!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Greeky you are so sweet.  Thanks for the article I will go check it out.


----------



## Sandra (May 2, 2004)

That was an awesome article.....gonna go read it again...and again...and again....


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Omg Greeky.....That article was AMAZING!!!!!

Sounds like they are talking about me LOL.

Thank you so much for that I saved it in my favorites.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

> btw, u already look ready to step on stage!


See....I'm not the only one that thinks this!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Again thanks Jodie!!!  

I'm kinda procrastinating going to the gym today. 

Trying to get everything situated with the suit issue.  Emailing all the appropriate people and all.  This is getting stressful.

And my children are sabotaging me again......baking cookies trying to give me the NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Get the suit stuff done.  

Lock the kiddos in the closet away from cookie dough!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Yes I need to lock them up.

I dont buy anything I cant eat LOL but hubby took the kids grocery shopping Friday.....boy was that a big mistake they came back with all kinds of snacks.

Those darn kids and that hubby of mine are not doing me any good   Ya think they are testing my will power? LOL


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

I think they are testing it for sure!  I had an ex boyfrind who lived on Taco Bell and Pizza.  Would sit there and eat it right in front of me.   Needless to say that is part of the reason he is an EX.  LOL
I use to refer to him as the resident that resided on the couch.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

yeah, when i read that article a huge light bulb went off in my head like OMG! i really wanna use what he says, but i am waiting til school ends to put it into effect because right now i barely can think of anything besides finishing school and gettin my DEGREE! 

I love Tom Venuto.. I wonder if he's single


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Today I didnt make it to the gym  

I stayed on the internet all morning long looking for a 2 piece suit and.....  Yeah!!!!  It paid off.  They are sending my suit out tommorrow.  I am so excited.  Now some of my stress has been lifted!!! 


Jodie I finally got it ......Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

The Navy one?


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

No, Adela called this afternoon.  She is sending the suit tommorrow.  Its aqua.  Really pretty.  I'll have to send you a link.


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Jodie here is the link......its the 8th row, 1st one.

Let me know what you think.

http://adelagf.com/comp_gallery.htm


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Very pretty!  Sure doesn't hurt having one of Adela's suits.  Her fortune may rub off!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Boy that would be nice lol.  She was such a sweetheart.

I wish I could be so lucky


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

That is a beautiful suit, it will look awesome on you!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Thanks greeky!

How are you doing tonight?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

so far so good, still procrastinating.. oh well it's only 11pm and my paper aint due til 5pm tomorrow


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

It seems you and I are both good at that.....procrastinating lol.

How long before school is over for you?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

well paper due tomorrow, then a final thursday and one next week.. my graduation date is may 20th.. then its official


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Today worked chest and tri's.  Awesome workout 

Although I must admit, I was a bad girl ....AGAIN 

Maggie Moos, Better Batter Ice Cream with brownie bites.....Yummy!!!!!

Headed to the gym again to do some cardio to burn off that cheat lol.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

yummmmmmmmmmm ....  you know better!!  you better have went to do that cardio lady! hehe 

I really like that aqua suit too!! it would go very well with your skin tone!!!


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

That suit is beautiful!! You will look great in it.

What are maggie moos? The name just doesnt sound healthy.


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Jill .....Maggie Moos is a homemade ice creamery.  Sinful!!!

Thanks for your comment about the suit


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

No more Maggie Moo's Tanya!  Dairy should be a no no the next few weeks.  Think water retention.....


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Atherjen.....thanks

Jodie & Atherjen......Gothcha  No more cheats.....no more cheats.....


Cardio 25 min stairmaster

Dinner.....Lemon Pepper Tuna on a bed of Fresh baby spinach

Protien shake

Crossing my fingers for no cravings tonight


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Jodie & Craig..........Thanks for all the support and encouragement.

I hope that in the next 4 weeks I will build some self confidence and start believing in myself.

It is very hard for me but I am gonna try.

Gotta start thinking like the "Little Engine That Could"........."I think I can, I think I can, I think I can"


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Check your PM's.  I am gonna send you links to the photos from the shows over here along with the passwords so you can check them out.  

You'll be fine!  Just no more icecream. Cookie maybe.


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Just checked out the links......THanks!

You are beautiful Jodie!!!!  And your body Rocks!!!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Ok things are starting to look up 

I've got the suit issue solved  

I'm meeting with Jodie to help me with my posing. 

A friend of mine is gonna help me with hair and make up........


The question is how do I start working on building up my confidence?  

Does it all come together in the end?

I guess I need to read that article that greeky gave me again.

Another thing.....I will try not to cheat....rather, I will not cheat


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

Today.....So far I'm being very good.......no cheating (yet).

Going to the gym at 3pm working back & bi's & cardio.

My hubby and I coach my sons Tball team and we have a game tonight at 5:30.....oooohhhh how fun ,lol.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I had one of those "fun size" butterfingers for you.     Oh...and stole a carmeal while in walmart.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Ok things are starting to look up
> 
> The question is how do I start working on building up my confidence?
> ...


It will come together when those suits arrive, and you feel comfortable in your shoes.  Shine from within!  The rest will be icing on the cake...Look how far you have come, look at the things you overcome daily....You have everything to be proud and confident of!  Oh...do a search on this name:  Kenny Kassel.  I sent your pic to him...he said you will do very well.  And Kenny knows!


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

Omg Jodie, I cant believe you sent my photo to him.  You crazy girl 

Thanks for believing in me.......I need that right now.

My daughter and I are off to the gym.


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

Btw Jodie, you should be a motivational speaker 

Did he really say that Jodie?  Why cant I see the good things,  I always over analyze myself.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I didn't keep the email.  But he did say that.


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

I had a good workout but didnt do cardio today because of the ball game.

But I did sweat like a pig on the baseball field.

I think all 5 & 6 yr olds have ADD ........j/k


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> I had a good workout but didnt do cardio today because of the ball game.
> 
> But I did sweat like a pig on the baseball field.
> ...




 Some men too!


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Some men too!



 Jodie !


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I said some...not all.  lol


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

Jodie I would have to agree 

I know my hubby is for sure!!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

Yeah!!!   No cheating today!!!!

Hmm,  now lets see if I can be good tommorrow.

Go to my trainers tommorrow (Leg Day), I drive through Lafayette, where all my sinful delights are  Hope I can be good!

Last week for legs we did lots of super sets, thought I was gonna puke   and pass out.  My quads, hams & glutes were sore for 3 days.

I wonder what my trainer has in store for me   tommorrow.

Ya think its all the stress that makes it hard for me to sleep?  I know its important to have a good nights rest......those are few and far between.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

No Maggie Moo's if something calls your name!

Ewww...leggie day!  Me too.  But this one isn't a bad one. Just buttloads of walking lunges and stuff like that.

Could be stress making you not sleep.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Stress can definately be making you not sleep.. try relaxing before bed w/ a nice bath, book, massage or music!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Hey Cajun    Girl- I checked out your gallery and   dang- you should be VERY VERY proud! Your body is smokin!!!! You've made an AMAZING transformation.  Your going to kick  at your competition!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Cajun    Girl- I checked out your gallery and   dang- you should be VERY VERY proud! Your body is smokin!!!! You've made an AMAZING transformation.  Your going to kick  at your competition!!



Thanks NCgirl, I'm trying.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

You're not trying hon, you're doing


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

So modest!


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

First of all, Aunt Flo came to visit today.  So major PMS.  The first 2 days are the hardest for me......severe cramping and all.  

On top of that it was Leg day, I felt horrible this morning and didnt feel like driving the 45 min, but convinced myself I have only about 3 weeks left.

Needless to say, I had an emotional breakdown. (tried not to let my trainer see I was in so much pain)  The last 2 sets I was crying while I was doing them   .....ughhh the cramps.

Came home and took 2 muscle relaxers along with 3 advil and I'm still in pain.  Laying here on a heating pad.

The good news is that this will be long gone in time for the comp.


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

Greeky & Jodie too funny!

Jodie wait until you see me in person and then you can tell me the truth.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Did you photoshop the pics?  You are gonna be fine!  You just don't realize how great you do look.


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

Jodie I was good today, no cheat, no Maggie Moos


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Did you photoshop the pics?  You are gonna be fine!  You just don't realize how great you do look.



Aawww, you are too sweet Jodie! Hmmmm do I owe you money or something?     j/k

No photoshop here.  I know pics can be decieving.  We talked about that before.   How girls look in their comp photos......that they are not as big as they appear.

I will definitely feel better when you are able to critique my physique in person.  I can take constructive critisism.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

I had the cheat for you.  LOL  We can't have anymore now.  
Ban cookies from the kids for the next few weeks.  hehe.


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

Duck Tape usually works well.....its strong enough to hold them to the walls.....lol.

The worst part is when we are at the store and they eat a snack, they walk up to me and say "Mom, you wanna smell it since you cant eat it?"  

Those little hoodlums


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

LOL...I have always wanted to try that thing where you put on that bodysuit that has huge strips of velcrow and then hurl yourself at the walls to stick!  That would be so much fun!

Money?  What's that?   I use my atm for everything.  LOL  Lucky to have a dollar in my purse.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Duck Tape usually works well.....its strong enough to hold them to the walls.....lol.
> 
> The worst part is when we are at the store and they eat a snack, they walk up to me and say "Mom, you wanna smell it since you cant eat it?"
> ...


  I would have to divorce them.  hehe  Mine when he comes to visit, thinks its cute to have Krispy Kremes.  OMG...you can smell the sugar in the car for days.


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

For a long time I wouldnt buy any snacks for the house.

They would tell me they were getting tired of eating tuna, eggs, & spinach.

I guess this is their way of Payback.

And how do you think I feel at the store day in and day out.  Surrounded by food, snacks, ice cream, chips.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

That would be difficult!   

I always look at the people around me when buying that goodies.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Once I tried working at an ice cream shop... it didn't work out


----------



## cajunFit (May 6, 2004)

I'm heading to the gym to do shoulders & cardio.....I better do cardio tonight 

Oh and Jodie, my dog looks very pregnant.  Even though the xrays showed nothing, I'm pretty postive she is.....One more week to go.  Her teets are hanging on the ground.

Greeky too funny  Try owning a Convenience Store/Restaurant


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Poor puppy!  She's probably miserable.

Tanya..I'll get you the directions tonight.
have a good workout!


----------



## cajunFit (May 6, 2004)

I had a good workout.....and yes I did my cardio yiipppeee!

Jodie, yes my baby is miserable.....her nick name is fat azzz right now lol


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

I got one of those too!  She's lazy!  Eats, sleeps and pooh!  People say she looks like she has lost a few pounds.  I'm like where?  She still my chunky buns.


----------



## cajunFit (May 7, 2004)

This morning I did cardio 25 min on the stairmaster, level 10.

Tonight another Tball game.

If its over in time (my gym closes at 7:30 pm on Fridays), I will head over there and do abs.

I feel mentally and physically exhausted  

Hopefully I will feel better when I go to Texas tommorrow to meet Jodie.  Maybe she can give me some insight  

Why do I keep doubting myself the closer it get....hmmmm.... 

and damn I want some turtle cheesecake, some brownies, and some fresh baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## cajunFit (May 7, 2004)

Well my 2 piece suit did not come in today.  I was hoping it would.  Maybe tommorrow.

Didnt make it to the gym after the game.   I cant stand that they close at 7:30 pm.  That doesnt make any sense.  At least I got my cardio in this morning.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooo cheesecake! and no tollhouse cookies!  We won't have to worry about my Mom trying to make us eat bad, she won't be there. It's not Halloween, so there will not be any fun size candies either.  You know what I did one year right after Halloween, 2 weeks out from a show?  Pig out on 5 or 6 of those little butterfingers.  Mom had bags and bags of candy left, I kept reading the backs to see what a serving size would be.  It was sad.  But those were the best candies!

Umm...if it makes you feel better...I just had 5 sf popsicles. 3 red ones and 2 purple ones.  Oh...Gum too.

Bring anything comfy with you.  swimsuit would work.  we'll be the only ones there, so no worries about what it is.

The mental things are starting to hit me now.  Stressing if I will be were I need to be, then one of the girls that I know will be in the show was at the gym today training.  Just messes with the head big time.  
I think everyone pretty much doubts themselves at this point in the game.  Cheer up...You'll do great!


----------



## cajunFit (May 7, 2004)

Jodie I will bring the one piece so you can see it (maybe I could try it on so you could tell me what you think)  I wish the 2 pc would get here!

You said to bring both heels right? 

Its funny because when I go to the gym now or anywhere for that matter, I'm always looking at womens physiques and comparing.  Yes I feel like its totally mental right now. Lots of mind games, doubt, and what ifs.

Hey and when I meet you Jodie I want you to be honest with me okay!!!!  I dont want to get on stage if you dont think I'm ready.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

I'll be honest.  I think your being to hard on yourself.  Just remember those girls you see in the pics aren't as big as they look.

Did she say when she mailed out the two piece?  If it was Monday, should be here tomorrow or by Monday.  It'll get there.  If not by Monday, give her a call.

Ok...I am out, gotta get up to do more cardio and posing.  ick...this stuff is getting sooooo old!  I'll call before I leave here, if I get redy quick enough, I'll run over and grab one of those neckalces before I leave. (it's like 2 miles away).  Call if things change.


----------



## cajunFit (May 7, 2004)

Goodnight Jodie, and i'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

CajunFit darling, don't worry, you're just stressing cuz you sense that the show is so soon...plus dieting and hard training increase stress levels, when you diet u always tend to get a bit crankier and more irritable cuz your body is in a state of distress and plus not as much carbs for serotonin levels.  Dont sweat it, you truly look awesome and have nothing to worry about. Have fun posing w/ Jodie!


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

Well I met with Jodie this afternoon  

She is truly an amazing women.  So knowledgeable, insightful, and thoughtful enough to help me out.

I learned so much from her today!!! 

Not only is she gorgeous, she has a very caring heart.

BTW Jodie, "Happy Mothers Day" (for tommorrow)


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

I know I am my own worst critic.....saying that....when I look at those pics Jodie, all I can see are my flaws.........

Now I'm getting more nervous  

But at least I can concentrate on how to get the posing done right.  Thanks to my dear friend Jodie.

Oh and I got the suit, its beautiful !


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

No being nervous will be allowed!  I didn't see any flaws....where are they?  You have good delts, nice lil taper going down to your waist, little hips and a good shape and tie in to your legs.  Stop picking yourself apart.  I have a car and can drive over and kick your butt if you keep that up.


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> No being nervous will be allowed!  I didn't see any flaws....where are they?  You have good delts, nice lil taper going down to your waist, little hips and a good shape and tie in to your legs.  Stop picking yourself apart.  I have a car and can drive over and kick your butt if you keep that up.






   Jodies putting the whipping on me.

You have to admit, you must have felt this way to Jodie for your first comp?

Lets see flaws.....no glutes,  ok, I'll quit being negative.

"THANK YOU"  I will work on my inner self  

No negativity, practice posing, no negativity, practice posing, no negativity..........Am I doing better?


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

You have a butt!   

I was a basket case the first show.  Maybe a certifable nutjob!

Ahhh..much better!


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

Happy Mothers Day to all you Moms!

Hopefully this afternoon when my hubby & kids get home I will be able to go to the gym.

My baby girl, Chyna (my english bulldog) is expecting puppies this week and she cannot be left at home by herself.  This is going to make my training harder these next 2 weeks but she's definitely worth it.

Thank God my kids are older and can dog sit.  

Hey Jodie, I talked to my hubby about Saturday.  If all goes well with Chyna and the pups, I will try to make it out there for the pre judging.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Hey Tanya, how did it go yesterday?   Did you guys have a good time?

I was thinking about you guys yesterday!   

You're going to do great, don't stress too much....you neither Jodie, I know you're going to do great


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

Hey fitgirl!

We had a blast.  Its weird how you just click with some people.  Jodie is incredible!   She's beautiful and  knows her stuff too.  I had soo much fun.

Well thanks for the vote of confidence fitgirl.  I'm gonna sure try like hell to do this. (keeping my fingers & toes crossed)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

I'm keeping them crossed for you too!

Yeah, it is weird how you just click with some people.  I think that's why Jodie and I get along so well.   Some people you just know you're gonna like--some you don't--que sera, sera <---sp??
LOL

Talk to you guys later.  I'm glad you had a great time!!   Jodie does know her stuff, I can't wait to meet her.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> 
> and damn I want some turtle cheesecake, some brownies, and some fresh baked chocolate chip cookies




Don't we all???


You didn't have any --------did you??


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

First off let me start out by saying...... "Yes, my life revolves around my dog!"

I show her, I put lots of Time and Lots of money into her so, I have to be sure everything goes as planned.  and yes I know my timing was horrible for her first breeding and my first show.  Guess its better to be under all this pressure at one time lol.

Well my hubby did not make it home in time for me to go workout...   Lets just say I was not a happy camper.

Now I have to change my workouts all around.  I am going to attempt to get up at 5 am to tan, cardio, and workout for the next couple of weeks.

*No more slacking * (Mental note to self)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

if u look like that when ur "slacking" i cant imagine what ud look like if u put 100% effort. 

I wish slackin made me look that good!


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

Tanya...you need to move back to a big city!  The gyms never close here. 
Craig said you look awesome and the one piece was a good color for you.  Said you look smokin!

Hope you had a good Mother's Day!  Nick came over, he came baring a gift....The Usher CD!  Now I have music!


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tanya...you need to move back to a big city!  The gyms never close here.
> Craig said you look awesome and the one piece was a good color for you.  Said you look smokin!
> 
> Hope you had a good Mother's Day!  Nick came over, he came baring a gift....The Usher CD!  Now I have music!



I know Jodie, I am so not use to gyms closing that early (thats one of the reasons I want to open my own).

Aww tell Craig, Thank you. (ya know I have something negative to say about me, but I will keep my thoughts to myself)

Well that is great you had a wonderful Mothers Day!!!
   and now you got your music.....Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

No negative thoughts!  They are not allowed on Moher's Day.

How is Chyna today?


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

I know, I know 

Chyna is doing better today, still restless, and wont eat out of her bowl, boy shes spoiled.

My friend in Beaumont is calling the vet tomorrow to find out when we should schedule her.  I may go either Tue or Wed & get a hotel and wait. Just to make sure I dont get any suprises. Better safe than sorry. 

 My friend has way too many dogs at her house and we both agreed Chyna doesnt need all the stress.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

I'd say I would ask my Mom if you could stay at her house...but we would loose you in that extra bedroom!   She told me she plans to have a GIANT garage sale.  I told her she would be best having it for the whole month!

I agree, the extra dogs would put her under alot of un nneeded stress.  The traveling will be difficult enough for her.

Umm...I wonder why she is spoiled???


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

When I cook my eggs, I cook her some, for that matter whatever I make she always eats to so I always cook extra.

Lol, your right your mom would have to have it for the whole month.  Thats alot of stuff.

Hey you'll find this funny, I went to IHOP, ya know for that last stuffed french toast,......well they stopped making them.  Ya think they just knew my comp was nearing and i was being bad 

I had a cheat today, some cookies....a couple, and one of those sundae pies from Burger king. OK, OK   no more from this point on just lots of eggs, tuna, chicken, ya know the usual.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

Icecream?  LOL  Ya gotta nip that bug in the butt soon!

I don't think I have had the french toast there.  Usually make it at home.  and it isn't healthy the way I make it either.  LOL  Swims in hot sryup and butter.  

I'm off to bed.  Craig is already there.  We have morning cardio and he starts back to school as well.  Have a good night!


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

No it wasnt ice cream it was a pie.  THey just call it a sundae.  Funny, I know.  

I kept what you said about Ice cream in my mind.....No ice cream, that will not be a cheat anymore....opps no more cheats at all.


----------



## cajunFit (May 10, 2004)

Ok this am I did cardio 20 min stairmaster level 10 and tanned.

I will have to try to do the rest of my workout this afternoon when hubby and kids get home.

I wasnt able to get up at 5 (got up at 5:45 am) so couldnt get a full workout.


----------



## cajunFit (May 10, 2004)

I was able to do a partial leg workout had to leave early because of my sons game.

Tomorrow I leave to Beaumont.  Vet wants to xray her first to make sure she is prego, then we'll plan the C section.  I hope I can find a gym out there to go to thats close.  I will probably be there until Thursday.


----------



## cajunFit (May 13, 2004)

Just got back 

Yeah!!!!  Chyna had 4 pups, 2 boys, 2 girls.

I was able to work out once while I was there (kinda half ass) did triceps.  

Time to get back in the groove of things.  Cardio tonight along with shouders.

Comp is coming up soon....ughhh.....my nerves are going crazy.  I hope I can do this.


----------



## cajunFit (May 19, 2004)

This past weekend my family and I went to Houston.  I met with Jodie & Craig, and went to the  Labrada show to get an idea of what comps were all about.  

The funny thing was I was nervous just watching it LOL.  I did learn alot,  Jodie was very helpful with pointing things out....good and bad.

We had a blast!  My hubby and family were able to meet Jodie & Craig, they are incredible people!!!

The low down on my feelings right now regarding this comp....hmmm.......where do I start? 

First of all, I'm exhausted, waking up with the pups every 2-3 hrs all through the night is difficult.  I am soo tired.

I'm trying to be very good about my diet and I have no energy, the last 2 weeks I've really had some crappy workouts.  I have been able to do cardio at least 3-4 times a week.

To top everything off, I just received a call from my aunt in West Virginia, I dont know how much longer my grandma has, so now I'm worried about her.

I will have to wait and see what happens.

Oh one more thing, all my kids started ball so its playing taxi cab also and trying to be at 3 places at one time.

I must say Jodie & Craig were very encouraging & supportive of me.  That was a nice feeling.  I am blessed to have met them!


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

Tanya...just remember there are more shows this year if things don't pan out for the first one.  Gotta take care of the family before all else.  It's just re-arranging the goals to fall in a better time to make reaching the goal easier.


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Tanya,
Congrats on your show !!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

Chickie!!!
I am sooo proud of you!!   You accomplished your goal of getting on that stage!  I can't wait to see the pics.  

Tanya...check your pm's.

I'll be diogging up some more info for you soon!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

I do have to ask, since youlook so dang amazing!!!  Do you work with a trainer or do you do your own diet??? I am so jealous!!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

awww thank you. 

 I started working out at the end of Sept. 03, In Nov I went to a nutrition store and inquired about specifics diets....Debbie at Captain Nutrition gave me alot of advice, In Feb I contacted a trainer, he helped me change my form of thinking regarding training.....he likes higher reps.  I would work out with him once and sometimes twice a week.  I never really followed a specific program, I honestly did what I liked and always changed things up.

And Jodie & Craig really guided me this last month with diet and training.  THEY are Awesome.  I dont think I could have done this first show without them


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

This was at the show Saturday.  I didnt do well but here is a pic.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

OMG you look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Here's another photo after the show.  We went out and had a blast.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Gary....Thank you!


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Jodie how do I add those new pics to my gallery?  It keeps saying unregistered user?


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2004)

cajun ... may I ask you this, what drives you to compete when you're never really sure what the judges are looking for (a harder body compared to a softer body)?  I've read a few journals of ladies who have come in how they expected the judges would like to see only to be thrown a curve and what they're looking for is opposite.

BTW ... I thought you looked super.  You've accomplished a whole lot prior to stepping on the stage.  You've built a body most women would die for via hard work and consistent nutrition.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> cajun ... may I ask you this, what drives you to compete when you're never really sure what the judges are looking for (a harder body compared to a softer body)?  I've read a few journals of ladies who have come in how they expected the judges would like to see only to be thrown a curve and what they're looking for is opposite.
> 
> BTW ... I thought you looked super.  You've accomplished a whole lot prior to stepping on the stage.  You've built a body most women would die for via hard work and consistent nutrition.



First of all ......Thank you!

As far as what drives me....well.....for me its about self esteem.  I've always lacked self confidence.  I want to be in the best physical shape my body allows me to be.  If the judges dont like it....Oh well.  This show, they did not like my physique.  But for me it was a personal accomplishment.  I got the courage to get on stage and not be afraid.  I did not expect to win, I just wanted to prove to myself that I could do this.

Believe me I wanted to back out many of times, but Jodie was by me every step of the way.

I dont know if I will compete again but I did have fun.  Cant ya tell by the pic with my hubby LOL.  I drank some wine before the night show and just relaxed and had a blast.


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2004)

You do look very happy.

How does such a pretty lady like yourself lack self confidence?  I've heard the same thing from my wife for 11 years now.    She's now decided that is she can loose some weight, she'd like to compete for exactly the reasons you stated.  A few years back she did a bikini contest and should have won.  She lost because it was based on audience participation and the gal who won had many friends attend.  But to see her face after hearing the crowd rant and cheer was really great.  I can only imagine that you had the same kind of smile when you hit the stage.  

You should also be proud of the dedication you've shown to get to where you are.  You are in an elite crowd being so dedicated to a goal.  If you never do another competition, you can be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Wow NT you almost brought tears to my eyes. 

Thank you so much. I guess its just a woman thing.  The older we get the harder it gets.  Your wife sounds like an incredible woman.  I bet she looked great on stage.

I think also some it has to do with having children.  For myself the older they get the older I feel LOL dont get me wrong I have a wonderful supportive hubby who always compliments me.  But its Me.  I dont see those things and of course I pick myself apart.  Many yrs of never living up to my moms expectations.  Its amazing how that carries over into our adult lives.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

Great job Tanya....I know you were hoping for more, but if you ask me you were most probably the winner anyway -- you looked great!!   I hope I look even half as good as you do come October!

I loved that suit by the way.   You look awesome girl -- great job and it serves for good experience, I know -- keep it up and come do some shows in Texas, the judging here is different, as I'm sure Jodie told you!!  It will be good to get some other good experience in and you'll probably do even better here.
Good work!!  
Smooches
Fit


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2004)

You're welcome ... but I just call them as I see'm. 

Are you going to post any other photos from the competition?

Does your husband compete?  He certainly looks like a solid mass of a man.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

*EXCELLENT* Work girl!!!!!   Your look GREAT!!!! SOOO Lean and cut! Im impressed! even if you didnt place as well as hoped you should be proud of what you accomplished!  Well done!


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Tammy...she should do the one in Oct!  I'll do it if ya'll want.  She doesn't have to be a resident of Texas for that one!

I think Tanya looked awesome!  She has the biggest heart and is such a wonderful person inside and out.  Her pictures do not show her true beauty which lies within her.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

here are some pics from prejudging


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

You guys are so wonderful!  Thanks for all the support!


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

NT, no hubby doesnt compete but he did make a goal for himself.....he said in 10 yrs he will do Masters 50 & over.  He got some inspiration from the show.  He couldnt believe how good they looked .

Oh and I posted you some more pics NT


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Tell Mr. Steve he could buckle down and do it before 50!   Tell to stop being a baby.  Only takes about 16 weeks.    Tell him Craig has lost from 215 down to 172 since end of Jan.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Jodie you know my hubby likes to Eat!!!!  Remember his love affair with Little Debbie!

We never know though.  We just need to change his mentality of wanting to get Huge.  He's 240 right now.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

I thnk Jodie needs to be a trainer    She could help a lot of people I think


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Jodie you know my hubby likes to Eat!!!!  Remember his love affair with Little Debbie!
> 
> We never know though.  We just need to change his mentality of wanting to get Huge.  He's 240 right now.


So does Craig.   Pizza is his middle name.  Mine is Krispy Kremes, Yours would be IHOP.


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

You are so right about that.....IHOP or Maggie Moo's


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

Tanya,

Just saw your pics !!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!! You are incredible !!!!  I wish I could say more but I am at a loss for words !  

Congrats again !


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Awwww......Thank you so much Gary!  You are sooo sweet!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

hey cajun becasue you seem to know your deits, will you take a look at mine and see what you think?  I am currently trying to cut and trim down and well, look like you


----------



## cajunFit (May 31, 2004)

Oh course shortstuff.  Where are your pics?


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

i will post a pic from february and that is the msot recent one i have since I HATE pictures since i feel so damn fat    sorry am totally pms'y  but i have been estimated around 26-24% BF


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

thanks so much cajun i posted my diet and workout schedule and all that, thanks so much


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Psstt....are you lurking today???


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psstt....are you lurking today???


OH Jodie , you got me . I thought she had started her journal again  Did you check out her new pics ? WOW !!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

I did Gary.   I just thought we might get her to start posting more if this was bumped.  hehe


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I did Gary. I just thought we might get her to start posting more if this was bumped. hehe


You sly thing you !  8 More weeks !!! hang in there ! Oh And I had pizza tonight just for you !


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Did we enjoy the pizza?  We had sirloin burgers and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OH Jodie , you got me . I thought she had started her journal again  Did you check out her new pics ? WOW !!!!



You two are hillarious!   I was on and off earlier, lurking too.

Hmmm....a new journal.....how I've gained some weight   I am up to 135 in those new pics.  The other photos from May I weighed 116.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jodie!    Hi Gary!

Oh I forgot.....my new diet.....Eat everything in site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Did we enjoy the pizza? We had sirloin burgers and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie!  Hi Gary!
> 
> Oh I forgot.....my new diet.....Eat everything in site!!!!!!!!!


MMMMMMMMMMMM  SEE-food diet !


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMMMMM  SEE-food diet !



Ya got it Gary!!!!  The more to Love


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh btw here are 2 of my pups, the brown & white is not from my litter, I traded one of my males for him.  He is 2 weeks older than my little female.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

Cute ! They look like a couple of convicts in jail in the middle pic .  I'm innocent I say !


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> You two are hillarious!   I was on and off earlier, lurking too.
> 
> Hmmm....a new journal.....how I've gained some weight   I am up to 135 in those new pics.  The other photos from May I weighed 116.


You were to skinny.  Muscled skinny.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

The puppies are sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

Well I just got back from Florida this afternoon.  I left yesterday to bring my dad a generator and some supplies.

They told him he wouldnt have power for about 4 weeks........they were wrong    An hr before we got there, his electricity came on.  What usually takes us 5 hrs took us 8hrs.  The good thing was it was his B-day, so hubby and I got to spend it with him.

Anyway this afternoon hitting legs....boy they've come along way already.  I've been trying to hit them at least twice a week, so far its working


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> The puppies are sooooooooooooooo cute!



Thank you Jodie, they're my little poop monsters!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Thank you Jodie, they're my little poop monsters!


  

Welcome back


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cute ! They look like a couple of convicts in jail in the middle pic .  I'm innocent I say !



Thanks Gary!  While I was gone, (my daughter stayed at a friend of ours) my daughter came to let them out and feed them.  She put them back in their pin, and when I got home this afternon the little convicts were loose. 

I guess the Poop Monsters were on a mission


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Gary!

Its good to be home and off the road.  We would have come back last night but  they had a curfew in effect from 7am to 7pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn you are quick!   Hope your Dad is all fixed up now.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn you are quick!   Hope your Dad is all fixed up now.



Yeah Jodie, He's all fixed up now.  Especially when he saw I had brought him a few cases of Beer  

Hey I havent gotten the suit in the mail yet....sorry.  I'm trying to book Alayna a party for Friday night and Saturday we were thinking of going to Houston.....ya know for some more mini chooppers  

I'll let ya know.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't see the two pics in front of the car, but the one of your brother and you ... WOW, you look great!

oh ... welcome back


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Yeah Jodie, He's all fixed up now.  Especially when he saw I had brought him a few cases of Beer
> 
> Hey I havent gotten the suit in the mail yet....sorry.  I'm trying to book Alayna a party for Friday night and Saturday we were thinking of going to Houston.....ya know for some more mini chooppers
> 
> I'll let ya know.


Let me know if ya'll come this way.  I have to work until 5 Saturday.    

Oh...I'm working on a mulberry colored one piece, so far it is turning out pretty darn good!  Better than I thought it would.  So if you do not get it to me, that is ok.

Glad your Dad is doing fine and that his lights are back!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can't see the two pics in front of the car, but the one of your brother and you ... WOW, you look great!
> 
> oh ... welcome back



Thanks NT    Do the other pics not show up?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Thanks NT  Do the other pics not show up?


I had the same problem but here is what i did.  click on the pic you want to see, it comes up a big white box with the x in the corner , click on the big white space again and it comes up . At least for me it does .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tanya !!!  
Couldn't share this day with a prettier.more dedicated, sweeter person  Hope you have a great day ! I know you lurk so I hope you get this .


----------

